# I cut off the last of the money today



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

I had a few electronic bills coming out and I needed to let them clear, but they did, so I went to the bank and closed the joint account. 

So he has a non-functional debit card, no credit cards at all, had to get a new cell phone as I cut his off, an insignificant seasonal part time job and the only reason he isn't on the street is that he is living with the OW. 

So today he gets to see how life without me really is... wonder how much OW will like the pathetic broke him. I wonder how long before he starts to show the ugly part of himself and the honeymoon will wear off.

It didn't have to be this way....


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

So are you finally moving on and past him or not?


----------



## Eli-Zor (Nov 14, 2010)

Good for you, focus on you and go dark on him
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

cheatinghubby said:


> So are you finally moving on and past him or not?


I am trying... I don't want to end it, but he says he does, and I have to protect my children. Either way, I won't finance him to be carrying on with someone else while we are still married.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> So today he gets to see how life without me really is... wonder how much OW will like the pathetic broke him. I wonder how long before he starts to show the ugly part of himself and the honeymoon will wear off.


You need to start thinking about what you`re going to do when this happens.

He`ll come back if she kicks him curbside, he`ll come back to his second choice and claim you were always his first.

You`re early on in this Lisa, it`s still painful raw for you.

Do you have the strength to resist it?


----------



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

tacoma said:


> You need to start thinking about what you`re going to do when this happens.
> 
> He`ll come back if she kicks him curbside, he`ll come back to his second choice and claim you were always his first.
> 
> ...


I don't know, I love him and I was ready to give it a try once already. This is the hardest thing I have ever dealt with in my whole life.


----------



## joe kidd (Feb 8, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> I don't know, I love him and I was ready to give it a try once already. This is the hardest thing I have ever dealt with in my whole life.


Hang tough.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> I don't know, I love him and I was ready to give it a try once already. This is the hardest thing I have ever dealt with in my whole life.


I truly understand.

You know if he comes back you should tell him to **** off but it`s so hard to do and he`ll take advantage of that.

He`ll take advantage of the pain he caused you and your girls just to put you back in that same ****ty position.
Just to cover his own ass he`ll use your broken heart against you.

Start shoring up that strength Lisa, you`re going to need it.


----------



## onthefence16 (Aug 21, 2011)

GOOD FOR YOU WOMAN.....I plan on making drastic changes also.....GOOD FOR YOU....


----------



## Onedery (Sep 22, 2011)

lisa3girls said:


> I don't know, I love him and I was ready to give it a try once already. This is the hardest thing I have ever dealt with in my whole life.


The hardest thing you will EVER do is have to deal with this guy should you decide to be his door mat, once again.
Once the dust settles, you will find that life is pretty damned good without his dead weight.
Good Luck!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm proud. It was a hard step, I can imagine. But good for you. Good.for.you.


----------

